

In The Age of Distraction, We Need One Thing More Than Ever: Books - FilterJoe
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/johann-hari/in-the-age-of-distraction-books_b_883622.html

======
FilterJoe
This post, while thought provoking, doesn't directly say what I think of as
the main point: many modern electronic devices are loaded with "interrupt­ion
technology­," while books are not. For example, a smartphone can interrupt you
with various types of alerts, or encourage you to interrupt yourself by
checking up on emails, text messages, etc.

In my own essay on this subject
([http://www.filterjoe.com/2011/05/06/smartphones-most-
pervasi...](http://www.filterjoe.com/2011/05/06/smartphones-most-pervasive-
interruption-technology/)), I propose the following simple solution:

Acknowledg­e your interrupti­on device(s). Move it out of the way when you
want to read on your designated reading device, whether it's a book, a Nook, a
Kindle, or even an iPod touch.

Many people find reading on a designated electronic reading device is no more
difficult than reading printed books. You just need to keep away the
interrupti­ons and distractions.

EDIT: fixed link

~~~
pvarangot
> Many people find reading on a designated electronic reading device is no
> more difficult than reading printed books. You just need to keep away the
> interrupti­ons and distractions.

I don't own any particular electronic reading device, but I find that reading
from a paper book gets me in a different mental state than reading from a
computer. I believe this is a cultural bias because of my past experience with
computers and books, but for me paper books still get me able to concentrate
in a different way on what I'm reading.

I still have to try e-ink e-book readers, and see if I can rewire my mind to
actually work in the same way as if I was reading a paper book. I've already
tried with desktop and laptop computers, even turning off all distracting
software, and couldn't achieve the same experience as with paper books.

~~~
FilterJoe
I too am unable to read a book on a computer or laptop. I've tried. While it
is possible to get around distractions temporarily with readability tools,
unplugging from the internet, etc., there are still 2 issues:

1) You're used to using your computer for many other things, so it's hard to
avoid temptation.

2) Physical issues:

* Light emitting monitors are not natural for human eyes

* Monitor resolution is lower than print resolution

* Reading at a desk for long periods is uncomfortable

It's possible to read with small laptops, especially netbooks, away from a
desk. But not anywhere near as easy as with an e-book reader or tablet, due to
weight and bulk.

e-book readers like the Nook or Kindle are lightweight enough to be used
anywhere. E-ink feels better on the eyes for many people and the resolution is
pretty good (and for those who prefer LCD, the Color Nook or iPod touch can be
used).

I've read lots of books on a Kindle 2, an iPod touch 4g, and lately the new
Nook (Simple Touch). For me, all of these work fine for book length text.

EDIT: formatting

